# Christchurch electric vehicle research



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Paul. im in Wellington and dont have an ev yet, so im no use to you.
But how have you got on so far?


----------



## eco-ants (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Paul,

I am an ev owner / user here in Christchurch.

If you are still interested in interviewing people, please post your contact details, and I will be happy to talk to you 

Cheers
Ants


----------

